# MSM - MSM Corporation International



## RichKid (18 June 2005)

This is a general thread on MSC, there was a previous specific technical trade discussed in this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=821

See the first few posts there for some background info. More recent info can be posted here.

Currently flattening around 6c, has gone lower longterm but even a small surge will result in a good profit at these low prices. Very risky imo, might be a daytrader target.


----------



## horsham (13 July 2005)

*Re: Minerals Corp MSC MSCO*

Interesting announcement today with a director Mr Wang retiring from Board but continuing as an Executive whilst a director of a company with possible conflict with MSC.


----------



## Dan_ (2 November 2005)

*Re: Minerals Corp MSC MSCO*

Anyone have a copy of the latest report from the fat boys?

My subscription ran out at the start of this month. 

Was curious to see the reasoning about bailing out when they were so persistent for so long.

If anyone has it and could provide a few comments it would be appreciated.


----------



## brisvegas (2 November 2005)

*Re: Minerals Corp MSC MSCO*

"If you play with dogs long enough you will get fleas"

pretty well sums it up.

wouldnt be surprised if MSC is an empty office somewhere.

note that issues generally coincide with interest payments for debentures , notes or whatever they call them

last issue had a fair %age taken up by underwriter , poor buggers . next issue will definately be a struggle

writing is on the wall , some just cant see it coz their backs are to the wall


............ pete


i know nothing , consult a proffessional


----------



## sam76 (15 November 2005)

*Re: Minerals Corp MSC MSCO*

Anyone have thoughts on this one?

Report seems to think that major problems have been overcome and should become cashflow positive early 2006.


----------



## RichKid (15 November 2005)

*Re: Minerals Corp MSC MSCO*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> Anyone have thoughts on this one?
> 
> Report seems to think that major problems have been overcome and should become cashflow positive early 2006.




If the reference to a report is to a company issued report then I don't think much of it as I no longer have faith in the management. Haven't looked at a chart of MSC/MSCO for ages either.


----------



## Kauri (15 November 2005)

*Re: Minerals Corp MSC MSCO*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> Anyone have thoughts on this one?
> 
> Report seems to think that major problems have been overcome and should become cashflow positive early 2006.




   There is one good thing I can see...it physically cant get much lower    only 2.5c downside left.  :bounce: (mind you that could be 100% of your investment)


----------



## Dan_ (24 November 2005)

*Re: Minerals Corp MSC MSCO*

Up 50% so far today.

This is one crazy stock


----------



## Kauri (24 November 2005)

*Re: Minerals Corp MSC MSCO*



			
				Dan_ said:
			
		

> Up 50% so far today.
> 
> This is one crazy stock





Your Company initiated a Share Purchase Plan last August 2005 and, as is often the case the SPP discount factor caused our share price to drift downwards with a final SPP issue price being 4.123 cps. The SPP was underwritten and 38 million MSC shares were placed out under the underwriting agreement. Unfortunately, following this placement the placee was pressed to meet an urgent and unpredicted financial commitment and instead of holding the MSC shares which had been his stated intention, the shares have been recently liquidated in the market at high volume. This resulted in sales volumes that were well above normal trading volumes for our stock, and put severe downward pressure on the MSC share price. Once we were alerted to the source of this selling and the risk that this imposed on MSC’s share price, we introduced brokers to the placee to discuss and potentially address this matter. We are pleased to announce that the remaining 15 million shares from this 38 million parcel was fully liquidated on 23 November 2005. 

We have received many enquiries from shareholders asking for the reasons for the sudden drop in our share price and we trust this announcement clarifies the position. We look forward to the shares returning to normal trading volumes and hopefully at prices more appropriate to the Company’s value. The audited NTA per share of Minerals Corporation is 17 cps as at 30 June 2005. 

C V Alexander 

Managing Director


----------



## Dan_ (24 November 2005)

*Re: Minerals Corp MSC MSCO*

This stock was pushed and pushed by the fat boys and finally they dumped it.....looks like they got out near the very bottom.

Must be a lot of unhappy subscribers who followed this one


----------



## sam76 (24 November 2005)

*Re: Minerals Corp MSC MSCO*

up 50%


----------



## RichKid (24 November 2005)

*Re: Minerals Corp MSC MSCO*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> This resulted in sales volumes that were well above normal trading volumes for our stock, and put severe downward pressure on the MSC share price. Once we were alerted to the source of this selling and the risk that this imposed on MSC’s share price, we introduced brokers to the placee to discuss and potentially address this matter. We are pleased to announce that the remaining 15 million shares from this 38 million parcel was fully liquidated on 23 November 2005.




I recall a similar explanation the last time the sp took a dive, something about an ex-dir or employee who was liquidating his/her holding. Too risky for me and if the fat prophets have dropped it then they don't see value there. Only the chart left to guide me and it ain't pretty. Also if it's worth what the co says it is (17cps NTA?) why did they offer shares at sucha HUGE discount? The price discounts everything.


----------



## sam76 (8 May 2006)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

Movement on volume with this one today...
Perhaps Japanese order imminent?


----------



## davepan (9 May 2006)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

the move yesterday was very unusual, 10 times the normal volume and a huge jump of 30%

could somebody in the know be buying up big?

is there good news around the corner finally????????

did anybody else get extremly worried when comapny issued 6m shares a couple of weeks ago to raise a measly $120,000? What could have been so pressing that required them to issue shares for a paltry $120,000?

that announcement got me very very worried.


----------



## Alfredbra (8 September 2006)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

anyone have an eye on MSC?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (8 September 2006)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*



			
				Alfredbra said:
			
		

> anyone have an eye on MSC?





Been watching them, Don't know anything about them though. Could be something up!.


----------



## Alfredbra (8 September 2006)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

yer, i just came accross the charts dont know nothin bout them either, buts its looking very interesting. might have to check them out. perhaps a reversal might be on its way?


----------



## donjohnson (29 September 2006)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

Wooooooooooooooosh - was up 100% at one point today, we'll see how she continues.

Kicking myself for not buying in this morning!


----------



## Alfredbra (29 September 2006)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

damn it! i was gonna buy that f*****er


----------



## SevenFX (25 October 2006)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

Another Great Day for MSC, UP 29% with 29m traded so far....

Buyers 90m Vs Sellers 15m


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (25 October 2006)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

Might be worth 2 cents shortly,lol. 
At least it has volume, certainly a pump and dump one.


----------



## IGO4IT (30 October 2006)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

Nice strong move this afternoon out of nowhere!

did volume dry on 1.8c?? most probably a strong open tomorrow imo.

cheers,


----------



## Snakey (27 November 2006)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

massive vol today, sellers drying up
i like the way this one is heading on the chart


----------



## smelly sox (28 November 2006)

*minerals corp*

minerals corp have been going up the last two days.......huge volume ..somethings up...they got a speeding ticket yet didnt put out a statement ....they are waiting on tho ok for a 5000 tpm order.which they say would put them in the black.....so its anyones guess where the shareprice will end up......looks good,,,,might be worth a look at.....


----------



## sam76 (28 November 2006)

*Re: minerals corp*

Dude, there's already a thread on MSC

here - https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1532&highlight=msc

I agree that something is up though.  Massive volume last two days.

Looking good at the moment..


----------



## sam76 (29 November 2006)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

Third day of huge volume today 

although large trading range (.027 - 0.33)

any Tech gurus/amateurs wanna post a chart and give us a view from a technical view?

I would be very interested in a different perspective..

Cjeers


----------



## CanOz (29 November 2006)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

Great chart showing a huge reversal, three days of good increases though, and closed well off the high. I'd be careful with this. Seems to have found some support at .028-.029 on the intraday chart and it closed there. I would think given the massive decline over the last 2 years, that this may struggle a bit at the ket resistance areas as weaker hands cut thier losses.

Only my


----------



## sam76 (30 November 2006)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

shei shei!


----------



## CanOz (30 November 2006)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

mei wan tee!


----------



## Sweet Synergy (16 March 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

Anyone got an idea as to what the last 20 or so buys for 20,000 / 40,000 each are all about?  (only works out to about $10K) Haven't seen it on a speccie before, seems a bit strange at such a small package size.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sam76 (19 March 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

could be something big - some pretty big volume has pushe this up a lot of the last month or so.

Is it the enigmatic Japanese order that we've heard so much about????


----------



## Ang (20 March 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> could be something big - some pretty big volume has pushe this up a lot of the last month or so.
> 
> Is it the enigmatic Japanese order that we've heard so much about????



i have it at a break of 3.4 cents, Darvas box 
Should run today
kind regards
ang


----------



## Ang (20 March 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

Interesting this one broke 3.3 cents to 3.4 cents this morning and since then has gone down to 3 cents, still with 57M buyers and 22M sellers. Market depth still holding strong. Any one with any comments?
kind regards
ang


----------



## Ang (20 March 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

Up she goes again 3.2 cents, should close high today looking at market depth. day traders not in yet I don't think. Any one else in this one??
Kind reg
ang


----------



## clowboy (20 March 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

Yes,

Small long term parcel,

Moderate short term parcel, was doing great until about 11 am this morning.

Hopefully you are right and it ends on a high.

time will tell


----------



## Novski (20 March 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

The short term chart of this stock looks very promising.

However, where do people think (around what price) the reversal breakout of this LONG TREM downtrend actually happened? or has it happened..?


I notice a couple of years ago, the fundamentalists regarded this co. as close to dead. Has this changed? Are there any fundamental reasons for the possible long term reversal of its SP?


----------



## explod (21 March 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

Looking strong, a close in the next day  or so at or above .034 will see them flock in.   The very high volume since October 06 with the price rise indicates something big going on...    any other ideas

I am not authorised to give financial advice and purchased a small punt on MSC recently


----------



## constable (21 March 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*



			
				explod said:
			
		

> Looking strong, a close in the next day  or so at or above .034 will see them flock in.   The very high volume since October 06 with the price rise indicates something big going on...    any other ideas
> 
> I am not authorised to give financial advice and purchased a small punt on MSC recently



Great volumes but like you say 3.4c is an important mark on the 12 month chart . In myself @ 3.2c and looking for some good support in the morning.


----------



## sam76 (21 March 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

I took profits today.

MSC has a history of shooting up on unsubstantiated rumours (Japanese order) only to sink down to around 2-2.3cps.

There are over 1.5 billion shares on issue and
they don't have that much cash in the bank either. 

If there isn't an announcement tomorrow or Fri, then you will see longtermers pulling out - it's just too tempting, especially considering the 1:1 placement at 1cps late last year.

Mind you the majority of my holding remains for the long term.

Their Kaolin is the brightest and finest in the world.

they had an independant valuation of 17cps a couple of years ago.


----------



## Ang (21 March 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> I took profits today.
> 
> MSC has a history of shooting up on unsubstantiated rumours (Japanese order) only to sink down to around 2-2.3cps.
> 
> ...



only difference this time the buying is being done on large OBV. For example at end of trade today, there were 53M buyers and only 30 M sellers
regards
Ang


----------



## sam76 (21 March 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

what's OBV??


----------



## Ang (21 March 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> what's OBV??



On balance volume.


----------



## Ang (11 April 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

Can some one please explain what is going on with this stock or if they have experienced the same issue before. The issue i have this stock has constantly had 40M to 50M buyers and only 20M to 30M sellers, however it is not going any where. Is there some market minipulation happening here or what is it?? Please explain??

Market depth today (ie 43M buyers, 27M  sellers)

Buyers				Sellers		
Number	Quantity	Price	#	Number	Quantity	Price
7	2208798	0.026	1	6	1701170	0.027
10	9120000	0.025	2	11	3061891	0.028
6	1467411	0.024	3	17	5638024	0.029
9	3291000	0.023	4	17	4075253	0.03 
4	9300000	0.022	5	10	1604640	0.031
4	5388000	0.021	6	12	2848641	0.032
6	7574597	0.02	7	11	1757000	0.033
1	1000000	0.019	8	12	4253100	0.034
3	3736555	0.018	9	10	2052300	0.035
1	300000	0.014	10	2	173729	0.036
	43386361				27165748


----------



## Ang (13 April 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

Can some one please explain my previous post, the Buyers are all over this, however the price is staying below the break.  43M buyers and 22 M sellers today.????
Kind reg
Ang


----------



## Ang (13 April 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

Surely there is some one out there with that can give me an educated answer. I really want to understand this Market depth issue and if any one has experienced this before and what happened to the stock price when you had a continued number of buyers outstripping the sellers, but the price wasn't going up for weeks.
Kind reg
ang

HELP!!!


----------



## sam76 (13 April 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

Just letting you know that someone is reading your posts Ang, but I'm unable to help - sorry.


----------



## sam76 (18 April 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

18 April 2007 STOCK EXCHANGE ANNOUNCEMENT KAOLIN SALES UPDATE 

SUMMARY We refer to our announcement of 10 April 2007 concerning steady progress being made on a number of sales contracts and industry supply agreements. 

Minerals Corporation is pleased to advise that we are currently finalising a number of sales agreements, some of which we expect to become major volume users. We expect to be able to announce details on this shortly. Some of these agreements are being arranged directly with our Cairns office, while others are being arranged via our overseas distributors. 

A substantial amount of customer product testing has been undertaken over the last 12 months and in particular, with the more important larger volume users during the last 6 to 9 months. This has culminated in growing interesti n the Skardon clays from customers in Europe, Asia and domestically. Testwork has been successfully concluded mainly in the higher value polymer, crop protection and cement applications. We continue our testing programme for paper coating but given the indicated prospective volume increases for higher value products, this work has been given a lower priority. 

Likewise, we have decided to cease work completely on lower value high volume ceramic applications with a view to focussing on developing our preferred higher margin business. 

We currently have received formal product approvals from over 60 larger potential volume target customers and many of these have been engaged in satisfactory post approval production line testing during recent months. Over 30 of these have recently commenced regular buying, initially in smaller shipments but now in increasingly larger amounts leading up to the current discussions on sales agreements referred to above. 


So what do you think Ang??

Have MSC turned the corner from the brink of death???


----------



## Ang (18 April 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*



sam76 said:


> 18 April 2007 STOCK EXCHANGE ANNOUNCEMENT KAOLIN SALES UPDATE
> 
> SUMMARY We refer to our announcement of 10 April 2007 concerning steady progress being made on a number of sales contracts and industry supply agreements.
> 
> ...




I think so this will bring the price back to the low 3 cent mark and then we wait for the actual figures. I am still trying to work out how the the new IPO in London is going to affect this stock. If it breaks 3.3 cents we should see it in the 5 cent mark. 
I am hanging in there for the break.
Kind reg
ang


----------



## sam76 (18 May 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*



Ang said:


> I think so this will bring the price back to the low 3 cent mark and then we wait for the actual figures. I am still trying to work out how the the new IPO in London is going to affect this stock. If it breaks 3.3 cents we should see it in the 5 cent mark.
> I am hanging in there for the break.
> Kind reg
> ang




MSC looking decidedly shaky now.

Another 88,000,000 script issued at 2cps.

I'm holding my free ride for a miracle. 

Not for the faint-hearted.


----------



## sam76 (25 May 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corp*

Further to our ASX Announcement of 18 April 2007 we have since this date concluded 9 
new supply agreements in our target market of medium sized good margin users which 
will bring initial sales revenues of $2.3 million in the first year and strong growth 
anticipated thereafter on these accounts. 

Since April, we have also concluded agreements with a number of additional smaller 
customers who typically use less than 100 tonnes per year but buy at premium margins. 
We are in continued negotiations with some potential larger volume users where test 
results have already been approved in recent months. Further updates will be advised 
once these supply agreements are formally concluded. 

The Company is pleased that in recent months the pace of new sales in our preferred 
target markets has quickened following a period of about 9 months in the testing phase 
with these larger companies. The sales team is currently very much focussed on these 
larger users having previously established a good customer base and satisfactory track 
record with smaller companies. 


What a shocking day to release this to the market.

Good to see some figures at last.


----------



## adambosso (30 August 2007)

*MSC minerals corp*

hi there,
i recently came across this company and it looks pretty good for the price it is at, 
im just wondering if anyone has any info about this company and if it is worth investing into.
thanks people


----------



## sam76 (31 August 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

Could be turning around now as a company but i would avoid until confirmation.

MSC has been promising for years now and always failed to deliver.

Lots and lots of script on issue.

There are some positives though.  Their Kaolin is of a world class grade (But I think prices are on the way down)

They own a percentage in DRX who have a pretty major heavy minerals discovery.  

mate, research this one very carefully before putting your hard earned into it.


Cheers.


----------



## imaginator (29 November 2007)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

Does MSC look like a breakout? 

Volume getting higher. Used to be 0.016-0.018 for quite some time, now its picking up to 0.021 -22

Anyone know any news?


----------



## adambosso (21 February 2008)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

hi,
did anyone happen to hear that msc was investing 19.6 million into Beakonsfield mines? i read it in the hearld sun the other day
very curious to see what is happening
thanks


----------



## sam76 (21 February 2008)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

I really don't they have the extra cash floating around to be investing into other companies (esp after DRX)


----------



## treefrog (17 March 2008)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

Minerals Corporation is pleased to announce the signing of a 5 year renewable global Supply & Manufacture contract for the production of “green cement” products. This contract is a major step forward following a product testing phase in 2007/08 and this contract significantly extends our existing agreements to manufacture mortar and render products.
The production of Ordinary Portland Cement (OPC) is the world’s third largest source of Carbon (CO2) emissions and is responsible for over 2 billion tonnes of CO2 annually. The ACC product combines a third party patented proprietary ingredient to produce a coated engineered high surface area kaolin that is effective in diluting or, replacing OPC in concrete products and is cost competitive in a variety of high volume applications.
The signing of this contract enables ACC to begin commercialising this new product range and following market trials in 2007, a number of substantial users are currently in process of becoming customers with an initial customer commencing April 2008.

little bump up on the news so worth putting on penny dreadful watch


----------



## treefrog (7 August 2008)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

director's currently buying "millions" on market so just pulled these out of the bottom drawer to watchlist - of couse a mil at 2c is only a $20k buy but better than nothing and we might presume they know something, or maybe not and just stoking the wet ashes.
Have to ask myself wtf i am doing holding these when they have a Quick Ratio of 0.04!!!!


----------



## Busyboy50 (3 November 2008)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

Hi, I note there's a little interest in MSC. Wonder whether others with a toe in the water with this mob are concerned about the formation of new company ACC being spun out of MSC. To my mind as these are china clay assets developed and marketed by MSC, then we should get an in-specie distribution of shares in the new company??
Wrote a letter to the CEO querying lack of clear information and expressing my concerns about this, but of course no response. Company has lots of paper, but top 20 shareholders - mainly Chinese -  hold about 40% of it.
Am always a bit worried about co's that spend most their time raising capital or switching capital between debentures, converting notes and ordinary shares.... and this mob allways at it.. I'd be happier to hear about ACTUAL production and ACTUAL sales.


----------



## sam76 (9 July 2009)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

well after following this one here for 4 years plus they finally made their first large sale.

I've dipped my toe back in.


----------



## bowman (9 July 2009)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

I wasn't sure these guys were ever going to sell anything. 

I got some yesterday too. I wonder what they will be worth in another 4 years?

It might just take that long to churn through the .001c traders.


----------



## sam76 (9 July 2009)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*



bowman said:


> I wasn't sure these guys were ever going to sell anything.
> 
> I got some yesterday too. I wonder what they will be worth in another 4 years?
> 
> It might just take that long to churn through the .001c traders.




This guy, who apparently holds 35 million shares, wrote this this morning.

He aslso predicted yesterdays announcement.


hmmmmmmmmmmmm......


Listen guys, if Vic is away o/s then he is probably signing up a J/V with the huge firm in Taiwan who are very keen on the Kaocem. They are the largest in that field in Taiwan. They are very keen and a bulk sample was sent off 2 weeks ago to them. I'd say they are ready to sign up to a J/V now. This will be huge so watch for announcements in the next week about this. This is an educated guess. GREAT TIMES AHEAD.


----------



## alter1217 (21 September 2009)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

As an amateur I'm not sure if its the right thing to do but... got in at $0.005, then got out at $0.006 next day, and left my profit as msc shares.


----------



## dobbsy (23 September 2009)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

Ive been with these for about 4yrs, $150K from10c all the way down! Bought in on a Fat Prophet recommendation, but as well as this, MSC has been issuing statements saying that they are on the verge of the big one etc etc! In fact one from the chairman who is also ex mayor of Sydney, wrote that they were finally on the home straight! Well that was about 3 yrs ago and the price keeps going down, and the upbeat statements keep comming out! Even now they are reporting that they are on the verge of a big one. Heard all this before. 
Hope its true though cause about time I made something back on this pig!!


----------



## sam76 (5 October 2009)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

looks like these guys have finally (hopefully) got it together.

Just signed a 10 million dollar order (that could feasibly triple) to supply green cement to add to the smaller agreements signed last month.

Plenty of script on issue but that will be addressed in due time.

Good product with plenty of applications.


----------



## Cloud9 (27 October 2009)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

Vic rights issue ramp newsletter just out today....

usual timing, and full of promises too.



pity he never delivers a thing

but I did notice that in the worst year ever for MSC, and that is saying something...

Vic managed to pull in nearly a mill for the season.

with a whooping $531k incentive bonus!!!

and another 20% base increase







garbage stock


----------



## alter1217 (21 November 2009)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

Hmm he only seems to have gotten this much this year... last year not so much... Either its because he got so many sales orders happening or because he's taking as much as possible before the ship sinks.

Have they been getting sales orders before this year and haven't them not showing up?? Seems like they got another one... This time in north america...


> The company expects sales to this customer to start and
> build up during 2010 to about US$30 Million Joint Venture annual revenues.




How many of these do you think they'll need before minerals corp will become cash flow positive??

Ignoring impairment charges and IPO costs, expenses for raw materials, employees and professional fees amount to around $8 million... finance costs at $10 million... Revenue is at $6.5 million... 

What is the profit margin of the product they're selling??
I've no idea on this but lets say its 5% so... to more or less break even operationally they'll need $12 million more revenue. That's $240 million of orders.

So far in the year to June 30 2010, roughly orders received (not sure if they are single or multi-year things, but let's be optimistic and count them as single year, all revenue received in 2010):
8/07/09 : 1.6 million
29/07/09: 3 million
28/09/09: 10 million
27/10/09: 25 million (This one has several orders in one announcement... only counted ones not counted above)
20/11/09: 30 million (this one is a forecast figure...)

Total: $69.6 million dollars... $170 million dollars short, meaning there will be an $8 million dollar loss next year.

But if the profit margin was closer to 25%, that's $17.4 million more profit from $69.6 revenue, which would make MSC profitable. At the current share price (market cap $16 mill), each $1 million profit is 6% rate of return. Assuming all the orders are fulfilled...

Note that some of the orders are joint-venture only so in reality the orders only worth half as much.

Anyone knows how much the profit-margin actually is??

There's a newbie analysis of the company. Take it with a grain of salt...


----------



## Cloud9 (25 November 2009)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

MSC only supplies the Koalin too

so you can also forget those puffed up sales forecast figures, theyve never met one in 10 years

Descrete owns the technology
MSC has the right to market it

so a lot less than just 1/2 of JV sales to discount.




one thing you can be very sure of - they will dissappoint.


dog of a stock


----------



## sam76 (25 November 2009)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

On the 28 September, Minerals Corporation announced to the market that it has received an order of US$10,000,000 for the supply of a “low carbon cement” during 2010 to a buyer operating in three Asian countries.

Specifically, the $10,000,000 order is attributed to a division of ACC ECOMINERALS called ACC Manufacturing Ltd, which is 50% owned JV with Descrete Pty Ltd. The margin on sales is estimated to be around 25% for the joint venture which includes 10% for manufacturing and addition of kaolin plus a 15% distribution fee.

Is this what you were looking for?
Not sure of it's relevance


----------



## Busyboy50 (13 January 2010)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

Been in this stock for years - yep... another one that's seen it sink like a stone and lost my shirt.

Now the interesting thing is, they have somehow ( more likely by accident than good planning ) gotten themselves into a market that will benefit from carbon trading and the like.

Traditional production of cement creates an enormous carbon footprint - so any alternate product to replace some of the cement should be in high demand. Unfortunately - and I speak as a Building Consultant involved in ESD and minimising the carbon footprint of new-built projects - the you-beaut products MSC's JV partners are meant to be involved in, are just not marketted to the building industry. They are unknown. MSC seems to spend all their time and efforts into raising money, but none in marketting their product!!

And what product they have or develope, gets hived off into subsiduaries. Very frustrating.


----------



## Cloud9 (12 June 2010)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*



Cloud9 said:


> MSC only supplies the Koalin too
> 
> so you can also forget those puffed up sales forecast figures, theyve never met one in 10 years
> 
> ...








Trading Halt

looks VERY ominous


could be the final nail.




(PS as for Descrete, they are in litigation/ dispute)


----------



## king1978 (17 June 2011)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

Does anyone know what's going on with this stock?


----------



## thydzik (6 September 2015)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*

what's with the reported shareprice of this stock in the early 2000's?

https://au.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=MSC.AX#symbol=MSC.AX;range=my


----------



## thydzik (7 September 2015)

*Re: MSC - Minerals Corporation*



thydzik said:


> what's with the reported shareprice of this stock in the early 2000's?
> 
> https://au.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=MSC.AX#symbol=MSC.AX;range=my




okay, to answer my own question, that's the adjusted shareprice.


----------



## System (24 December 2015)

On December 24th, 2015, Minerals Corporation Limited (MSC) changed its name and ASX code to MSM Corporation International Limited (MSM).


----------



## prawn_86 (18 January 2016)

Reverse listing here, of a 'tech' type company, raised 7m AUD.

Looking to do some form of online 'American idol' with a 1m prize for the first winner


----------



## So_Cynical (18 January 2016)

prawn_86 said:


> Reverse listing here, of a 'tech' type company, raised 7m AUD.
> 
> Looking to do some form of online 'American idol' with a 1m prize for the first winner




Megastar Millionaire...oh please.

http://msmci.com/product-megastar-millionaire-2/


----------



## Telamelo (15 April 2016)

MSM (with 185M soi) got breakout alert as hit fresh 52 week high's yesterday of 12c (bullish looking chart on momentum/volume) imo

42 buyers for 5,441,787 units vs only 16 sellers for 1,111,576 units

please DYOR as always

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (17 April 2016)

Telamelo said:


> MSM (with 185M soi) got breakout alert as hit fresh 52 week high's yesterday of 12c (bullish looking chart on momentum/volume) imo
> 
> 42 buyers for 5,441,787 units vs only 16 sellers for 1,111,576 units
> 
> ...




http://************.com/q_au.php?symbol=msm&c=ax

'strong buy' rating reflecting 5/5 stars so looking pretty good it seems (buyer vs seller ratio is better than 4:1)

please dyor as always

Cheers!


----------



## Telamelo (18 April 2016)

45 buyers for 5,631,867 units  vs  only 12 sellers for 811,826 units ... as looking strong pre-open

please dyor ....................  Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (26 April 2016)

MSM  - Leading Digital Media Executive Joins MSM Board

● Top-tier Australian media executive Sophie McGill appointed Executive Director
● Extensive media industry experience from roles at Endemol UK, Southern Star, Media Venture Partners and Marquee Studios
● Digital media leadership including Big Brother, Deal or No Deal, The Match and Amplify Live
● Ms McGill to focus on investor relations, promotional strategy and corporate development
● Further strengthens the Company’s highly experienced leadership team, which is complemented by a high profile Advisory Board

Commenting on her appointment, Ms McGill said: “MegaStar Millionaire is an excellent fusion of proven television formats, gaming techniques and hugely successful online platforms. The dynamics of the team creates the perfect storm to disrupt a constantly evolving market. My skill set feels complimentary amongst this team who I know can deliver results.”

Ms McGill’s remuneration package includes a retention incentive of 2 million unlisted MSM options exercisable at $0.125 on or before 18 March 2020, vesting in 6 equal instalments over a 3 year period, subject to shareholder approval.

This appointment further enhances MSM’s already strong management and leadership team. It also follows the Company’s recent appointment of two high profile Advisory Board members; Pandora Music co-founder, Jon Kraft, and former Electronic Arts and Zynga executive, Jennifer Herman.

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (27 April 2016)

Refer to link below as highlights the credibility/calibre of the talented people at the forefront of MSM  (think this one has true multi-bagger potential in 2016/17 imho)

http://finfeed.com/technology/msm/msm-megastar-millionaire-acquiring-talent-fronts/20160420/

Cheers tela


----------



## System (25 November 2021)

On November 23rd, 2021, MSM Corporation International (MSM) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove MSM from the Official List.


----------

